# Next Gen Dish DVR?



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Is there any news on when or what might be coming down the pike in terms of Dish's next generation HD DVR, aka a replacement for the 922?


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Nothing in development as of now. I bet you guys will find out the same time we do if there is anything. I think right now we're mainly working at perfecting DRA, and sling. I imagine the next "bigger" piece of equipment we'll release is the sling extender (sling receiver 300).


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

From what I have heard, it will make coffee in the morning, monitor your house while you are gone, and yell at the dog when it gets on the furniture.....


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

tampa8 said:


> From what I have heard, it will make coffee in the morning, monitor your house while you are gone, and yell at the dog when it gets on the furniture.....


One can only hope this is true...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I'd be happy if it integrated the OTA program guide transmitted by stations in PSIP information --- although two of my local stations are violating FCC rules by not transmitting one and most of the others have less than 24 hrs on their feeds. (At least they are no longer transmitting "digital program" every half hour instead of the real EPG info.)

Oddly enough the EPG that DISH has chosen to mess up in my market is for channels that are transmitting an accurate ATSC PSIP EPG. DISH gets the no EPG channels right.  Allowing local ATSC PSIP EPG would mean more flags to set in the TV setup screens (use PSIP EPG or use DISH EPG choices) but at least we'd have the _*option*_ of getting a correct EPG on our receiver. Getting EPG from TITAN or Zap2It directly would be an improvement in many markets.

As far as other functions ... I'm not really interested in 3D. Channel logos such as the 922 has would be nice. Web browsing is nice (especially for content sites such as YouTube and Hulu, plus others). Sharing content between receivers (preferably streaming to 211-622 and newer receivers NOT SLINGCATCHERS would be a bonus. But it needs to act as a quality satellite receiver FIRST before worrying about bells and whistles.

The other things I want (such as automatic hiding of SD channels when a HD channel is introduced) can be done on current receivers back to the 211-622, so I don't have any real use for the next generation. I certainly don't want to pay for a next gen DVR just to get features that should have been on the 211-622 five years ago.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James, there is more robust EPG source - TVGOS by ROVI: 8 days; just check at AVS forum that DTVpal DVR thread.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> James, there is more robust EPG source - TVGOS by ROVI: 8 days; just check at AVS forum that DTVpal DVR thread.


Make it work on my DISH receiver and I'll be happy.

That's the point.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They could, that Pal DVR designed by E*.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Since I have a 3D TV I am interested in that, at least the capability and one channel would be kind of nice. But I'd like the split screen fixed on my 722, other than that I have no complaints about the box. Not sure I would use the sling features, more likely to do 3D. I already have, through my TV and my PS3 all those streaming options and all that, so don't need that duplicated on my dish box.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

I've just about given up hope that Dish will release the sling extender.

Ken


----------

